# Suspension ?'s



## yeeharacing (Oct 27, 2002)

I have a 94 Maxima GXE that is in need of new shocks and struts bad!

I'm looking to increase handling at the same time. 

I would appreciate any suggestions you can give me.

Car is completely stock at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

throw some coilovers up on that piece


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

if you haven't already purchaced your struts, if money is not much of an issue go with the konigs. The Tokico's are also a good choice.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

They don't make coil-overs for your 'piece'  

It all depends on what you want to do with the car. Here's a breakdown for ya:

Eibachs are great springs for autocross racing. Everyone knows this. I personally think they are sloppy with drifts and ride like crap and are terribly overpriced, but at $220 or so you can get them. They don't drop the car much, maybe 1.25" or so, but they have a great reputation and a lifetime warranty.

Suspension Techniques are great all-around springs. At around $130 for a set, they are a great price and they drop the car a little over 1.5". A lot of people complain about sagging in the rear but that has been proven to be a load of crap. They ride pretty well on the street, and handle pretty well on the track. Great all-around spring.

Sprints and Intrax will slam your ride. They usually cost right between STs and Eibachs. Intrax has a really crappy ride, but at nearly 2" of drop it is a slammed look for the Maximas. If you're going to go with either of these, I would go with Sprints.

Aerospeed springs are springs I don't know a whole lot about. I think they retail for around $200, and have a ride quality comparible to the Sprints.

KYB makes struts for your car, they are the GR2s. They are about 20% stiffer than stock, and last about 40% longer. Good cost effective strut, but if I were you I would sacrifice a small amount of ride comfort for a stiffer strut.

Tokico makes 'blue' struts for the Maxima 3rd gens. They are a great all-around strut. As with any strut replacement, you want to be sure to replace all the dust boots and stops as well. KYB makes replacements for these.

Koni makes strut inserts for the Maxima. Adjustable, and incredibly durable, these are the top of the line for your car. They are also the most expensive...

Don't forget sway bars

Suspension Techniques makes a sway bar set for your car as well. They are far superior to stock, and the performance increase is noticable immediately. The weak link is the rear sway bar mounts. Replace them if you can...

Addco makes a rear sway bar that is superior to both stock and the ST rear bar. I recommend it highly...

And of course there's the basic FSTB: you can e-mail me for one that is cheaper than you will probably find elsewhere.

Hope that helps ya!


----------



## yeeharacing (Oct 27, 2002)

You guys are a big help. 
Special thanks to Nismo 
I'm looking for decent handling. I was planning on Autox this car but I now have a 3 day old '03 spec-v sitting next to it.

The max is my wifes car and I don't want to give my month old son brain damage by lowering the car.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

yeeharacing said:


> *You guys are a big help.
> Special thanks to Nismo
> I'm looking for decent handling. I was planning on Autox this car but I now have a 3 day old '03 spec-v sitting next to it.
> 
> The max is my wifes car and I don't want to give my month old son brain damage by lowering the car.  *


hee hee

Well, since you have a spec-v sitting next to it, work on that for the simple fact it has the helical LSD and already comes with 17s and decent tires...

Lowering the car won't hurt the ride if you go with the right setup. In this case, I would recommend the STs with GR2 struts...


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

If you have not already gone into maxima.org, they have ALOT of information that is really helpful. I have learned alot about my car in the past few weeks from there that I didn't already know. This forum is much more user friendly imho but that one has alot of good stuff. Check it out.

Yes the rear sway bar is a must as well as the FSTB but the swaybar will rip out the hanger mounts if you don't reinforce them.


----------

